# New Bessacar



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Having on a recent post been critical of my new van on delivery I feel that I have to be fair and say that after having these problems sorted and spent my first week away I am now very happy with the van Fantastic layout much better than my Hymer. The woodwork not as solid as the Hymer but you only get what you pay for Would recommend the van Well done Swift However if you were just that little bit more careful with very minor matters you would get a lot more positive reaction than negative


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*which model?*

You didn't say which model
barry


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*New Bessacarr*

Sorry folks its a Bessacarr 765P


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Following this thread, I was just browsing the Bessacarr site - it's interesting to see that when using their price calculator (for options), they identify the weight of these options, and by adding options in, they not only calculate the price, but also the MIRO (Mass In Running Order).

See :: here ::

Gerald


----------

